# Old but new Member



## Fragle (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi all. Viewed occasionally for a while now but decided to become a member for all the benefits  We have just upsized last weekend going back to the Coral 670 SLT from the panel van Warwick XL we have enjoyed for the last 2 years. third and last van change I hope
Best part of having a motorhome has been the opportunity to wild camp and the freedom it gives us. So looking forward to plenty of ideas in the UK of the best places 
We have used Aires a lot in Europe as its so much easier to move around wish we had them here.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome along as a full member.


----------



## RAW (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope you have a great time, there are some Amazing Folk in the Group !!


----------

